# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Launch=

## Rrjeti

Launch=*Lësho*;shpjegim-sipas fjalorit të gjuhës sonë f.678shpejg.numër *3.*E vë në lëvizje diçka që të punojë;e vë në punë për herë të parë._E lëshoi motorin.__Lëshuam edhe turbinën e katërt._.....

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nuk ka te beje fare me kuptimin kompjuterik per fjalen Launch

----------


## Angel`BoY

Ardo jam dakort me ty ne ket rast Fjala *Launch = Hap programin*.
Shpresoj mos te jem dhe Une gabim  :perqeshje:

----------


## Rrjeti

> Nuk ka te beje fare me kuptimin kompjuterik per fjalen Launch


Kur pohon dicka atëher duhet edhe të argumentohet.Analiza, sinteza dhe.... me fakte, krahasime dhe në fund shpjegim logjik si si duhet të jetë zgjedhja(e fjalës së përshtashme) dhe zgjidhja apo së paku jepet një mendim konstruktiv.Shembull konkret:Softueri X si gjuhë bazike e ka anglishten, mirëpo gjithjë e më shumë përkthehet në gjuhë të tjera, sidomos në gjuhët sllave të Ballkanit të cilët i zotroj bukur mirë.Poashtu i përcjell rregullisht edhe përkthimet suedeze që në shumicën e rasteve kanë mungesë të fjalëve që e përshkruajn procesin në softuer.Në atë rast i përdorin fjalët orgjinale apo i përshtatin me kuptim më të përafërt në gjuhën suedeze.Jam duke i përcjell gjithnjë angazhimin e tyre dhe shoh gjithnjë e më shumë softuer të përkthyer nga ata.Duke u nisur nga kjo përvojë e njëjta(duhet të përdoret) apo unë personalisht e përdor gjatë përkthimeve në gjuhën shqipe.Edhe ata si na shqiptarët kanë diskutime nëpër forume por ata punojnë dhe i ndihmojnë njëri tjetrit dhe besa punët u shkojnë mirë.Te na,një do mer inciativ apo 10 veta e menjëher i vërsulen pa menduar për një debat racional dhe frytdhënës...Dhe në fund:ndoshta autorët e fjalorit të Gjuhës së Sotme Shqipe "janë injorant e i shpikin sqarimet e fjalëve si tu teket atyre..."  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Kur pohon dicka atëher duhet edhe të argumentohet.Analiza, sinteza dhe.... me fakte, krahasime dhe në fund shpjegim logjik si si duhet të jetë zgjedhja apo së paku jepet një mendim konstruktiv.Shembull konkret:Softueri X si gjuhë bazike e ka anglishten, mirëpo gjithjë e më shumë përkthehet në gjuhë të tjera, sidomos në gjuhët sllave të Ballkanit të cilët i zotroj bukur mirë.Poashtu i përcjell rregullisht edhe përkthimet suedeze që në shumicën e rasteve kanë mungesë të fjalëve që e përshkruajn procesin në softuer.Në atë rast i përdorin fjalët orgjinale apo i përshtatin me kuptim më të përafërt në gjuhën suedeze.Jam duke i përcjell gjithnjë angazhimin e tyre dhe shoh gjithnjë e më shumë softuer të përkthyer nga ata.Edhe ata si na shqiptarët kanë diskutime nëpër forume por ata punojnë dhe i ndihmojnë njëri tjetrit dhe besa punët u shkojnë mirë.Te na,një do mer inciativ apo 10 veta e menjëher i vërsulen pa menduar për një debat racional dhe frytdhënës...Dhe në fund:ndoshta autorët e fjalorit të Gjuhës së Sotme Shqipe "janë injorant e i shpikin sqarimet e fajëve si tu teket atyre..."



Une nuk e kam pohuar po e kam mohuar. Fjala "launch" ne gjuhen kompjuterike ka vetem nje perdorim "Launch the program" qe perdoret zakonisht nga nje mesues, trajnues, ndihmes per ti treguar klientit se cfare duhet te beje pra te hape programin. Sipas perkthimit tend I bie ti thuash klientit, nxenesit, kolegut "lesho programin" qe ne shqip nuk ka asnje kuptim. Fjalori letrar nuk ka te beje fare me fjalorin teknik. Kjo inisjative ishte e mire kur disa cuna me llogjike e me  njohuri te te dyja fushave kontribonin ne te po pas terheqjes se tyre e vetmja gje qe behet ketu eshte perkthimi fjale per fjale edhe jo pershtatja tamam si ne paketen e gjuhes shqipe per windows e office. Ne shume debate qe jane bere per kete gje shume persona kane thene gjuha shqipe eshte e vecante ku shume fjale nuk mund te perkthehen pra ato ose do pershtaten ose do hiqen nga perdorimi si ne rastin e fjales "launch". Prandaj nuk eshte se ne duam te kritikojme ajo qe une kam bere perhere ne forum mbase e disa mund te me kene share e tallur eshte te shtyj cunat/gocat te mendojne mire para se te flasin gje qe ti nuk e ke bere ne kete pike qe te mendosh se per cfare sherben fjala qe ti do te perkthesh.

Ardi.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Une nuk e kam pohuar po e kam mohuar. Fjala "launch" ne gjuhen kompjuterike ka vetem nje perdorim "Launch the program" qe perdoret zakonisht nga nje mesues, trajnues, ndihmes per ti treguar klientit se cfare duhet te beje pra te hape programin. Sipas perkthimit tend I bie ti thuash klientit, nxenesit, kolegut "lesho programin" qe ne shqip nuk ka asnje kuptim. Fjalori letrar nuk ka te beje fare me fjalorin teknik. Kjo inisjative ishte e mire kur disa cuna me llogjike e me  njohuri te te dyja fushave kontribonin ne te po pas terheqjes se tyre e vetmja gje qe behet ketu eshte perkthimi fjale per fjale edhe jo pershtatja tamam si ne paketen e gjuhes shqipe per windows e office. Ne shume debate qe jane bere per kete gje shume persona kane thene gjuha shqipe eshte e vecante ku shume fjale nuk mund te perkthehen pra ato ose do pershtaten ose do hiqen nga perdorimi si ne rastin e fjales "launch". Prandaj nuk eshte se ne duam te kritikojme ajo qe une kam bere perhere ne forum mbase e disa mund te me kene share e tallur eshte te shtyj cunat/gocat te mendojne mire para se te flasin gje qe ti nuk e ke bere ne kete pike qe te mendosh se per cfare sherben fjala qe ti do te perkthesh.
> 
> Ardi.


Pasiqë në këtë fushë nuk ka njerëz(entuziast)kompetetnt të mjaftueshëm, që do miren apo do oravten të miren me përkthime të fjalëve që mungojnë apo përshtatje të tyre e sidomos tërhekja e atyre cunave që i përmend e që për mua është një veti e dobët njerzore, e vetmja mundësi gjatë përkthimeve është përdorim i fjalës orgjinale aty ku mungon ajo shqipe.S ka se si të argumentohet ndryshe.Në fakt në bazë të disa shkrimeve në shtyp Shqipëria dhe në përgjithsi shqiptarët gjenden në vendin 100 ap 150 në IT(nëse nuk gaboj)...A sa akademik egzistojnë qoft në Shqipërinë e sotme apo edhe jashta saj....Për cka u shërben titulli akademik?!Përpjekja personale është punë e një entuziasti fillestar, pasiqë e shoh se përvec dy tre përkthimeve të institucioneve shqiptare, asgjë tjetër nuk egsiston së paku këtu në internet do thotë përkthime nga akademik shqiptar.E pyes veten cka bëjnë këto njerëz, a duan të punojnë vetëm për lek?! PO nag ana tjetër edhe nëse bëhet ndonjë gabim apo lëshim nga përkthyesi, sdo jetë tragjedi, pasiqë fjala e përkthyer në softuer leht mund të ndryshohet(skedarët e gjuhës) nëse jo menjëher, me siguri në verzioni e ri të softuerit.Kështu kanë vepruar shumë kombe gjatë përkthimeve e s´ka arsye që na të jemi perfekt dhe s mund të jemi të tillë.(Ilustrim/Shembull në matematik; X+Y=Z.Dy i ke të njohura dhe një të panjohur.Cka duhet bërë?-Të rijm duarkryq apo ti shfrytëzojmë, dituritë dhe përvojat për t`a zbuluar apo përshtatur të panjohurën?!)Andaj edhe nëse ndodh apo ka tendenca të tilla duhet të ketë mirkuptim.Personalisht i kam përcjell edhe e përcjelli fenomenin gjithnjë tek të tjerët e këtë mund(do ta zbatoj) kur të kem mundësi edhe në kushte dhe rrethanat tona.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Komplet jashte teme sja vlen te dalim reth temes po te duash te debatojme per kete gje hapim nje tjeter teme.

Ardi

----------


## Rrjeti

E njoh mentalitetin shqiptar s´ka nevoj....

----------


## BesmirG

@ Ardi,

Pa paragjykuar, por, a e lexove deri ne fund perkufizimin e fjales "lëshoj" qe ka postuar Rrjeti ne fillim? Dua te them, sa shpesh te ka ndodhur ta degjosh fjalen "lëshoj motorin"? Jam i sigurt qe asnjehere. Pra, kur nje fjale nuk tingullon mire nuk do te thote me patjeter se nuk ka kuptim. Sigurisht, fjalet ne anglisht "launch", "open", "run", "execute" etj. mund t'i perkthesh ne shqip si "hap...", thua se nuk ka alternativa te tjera.

Edhe une jam per "launch" = 'lëshoj'! (për tani)

----------

